#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Люди, помогите получить видеопередачу!

## Екатерина Петровна

Куда все, блин, делись? Я везде уже писала. Они молчат. А у нас есть люди, которые в Крым съездить не смогли, но им нужна передача!

----------

